# Ticking and Sizzling noises after shutting off engine



## ArchaicRelic (Jul 1, 2003)

I drive a 2003 235i and when I turn the engine off, there are a lot of ticking noises and after a few minutes, there is a sizzling sound. I've looked underneath the front of my car and I see some clear liquid hitting a metal part near the center. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

What does it smell like? Is there steam when you open the hood?

It's possible that the A/C condensation isn't draining right or the 'drain' got disconnected and condensation is hitting exhaust someplace. This is probably unlikely though. If it smells/feels like clean water, try driving around for a day without A/C and see if it stops. If it smells like anything else, check all fluid levels and bring it in ASAP.

--SONET


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

As for the sizziling sound, I would have to agree with SONET and say it's possible the A/C. Does the liquid you see dripping leave a residue behind of any sort? If so, does the liquid have a oil feel to it?

As for the ticking noises, that is the sound of the engine cooling off. Someone here may dispute this, but I believe it comes from having an aluminum engine block. None of the GM cars I owned with iron blocks made quite so much noise. They would make a few noises here and there, but not number of ticking/popping/pinging noises that softly come from under the hood of my 323 after she has been running for a while.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I would guess that the ticking sound is emanating somewhere from the exhaust system - more specifically the catalytic converters. They get mighty hot and different metals cool at different rates, which would definately cause some noise. Just a guess. :dunno:

My car definately ticks louder/more when I shut it off after I run the car hard (resulting in increased exhaust system temps I'm sure). 

--SONET


----------



## TGD (Aug 7, 2002)

*Noise*

If it is the same sounds I hear:

The ticking noise from underneath the car is from the catalytic converter as it sools off.

The sizzling noise is possibly from the air vents automatically shutting off.


----------

